# Most annoying opponent



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So who's the most annoying/irrating or just generally bad to play oppenant you have ever had to face?

I have two, brothers.
The eldest- a Necron player I mentioned in a recent thread who would just shout 'peak!' when anything happened to me
Such as when my 3 chainsword death company killed his 20 warriors and I was disappointed that none of my special weapons got a hit in- he shouted peak!iwiped his squad with 3 basic guys! I still ha liiby, fist and sword to strike with! Also he continued to make Taliban jokes throughout the game, like I should reskin creepers on Minecraft to look like suicide bombers, and that if he should collect a gaurd army he would model them to look like the Taliban!

And his little bro, more patronising than annoying.
I asked him a simple question, what weapons do your dark angels vets have?
He said this...
One has a thing which doubles his strength and ignores armour saves against termies but he strikes last
And another guy has this thing which ignores saves against marines
And they all have this gun which give them +1 attack and this thing which gives them +1 attack too.
I said...
Stop, I now what they do, just tell me there names- I play SMS too, hence the allies.
Above speech again I just said tell me there damn names- I don't care what they do, just tell me there names, and 10mins later I finally got a straight answer from him!

So what's your stories?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have a friend who runs eldrad with wraithguard and a dark eldar guy with a 2+ invul at the front.

Good friend. Super annoying unit.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is this one eldar player at my local store. He always cheats any way he can. His units can shoot through rocks and buildings and he always tries to measure before declaring assualts. Just annoying things and gets all pissed off when you call him on it. I have playing against him but I always beat him which is funny.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

techniqally now he can premeasure so he can check charge distance


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

People who don't know the rules. Simple as.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Anybody who takes it serious enough to get genuinely upset at the game going badly for them. 40k for me was made to be played with mates over some beers and maybe a pizza, I can't be doing with people throwing hissy fits because they've lost their Terminators Turn 2.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I would say a very large number of people I have played against were, frankly, bad opponents. This said, however, I have played many more games against the good, friendly players around the area, so it's fine.

One, I played against this GK dude (whose stuff, may I add, were hardly even half-painted) who:
-didn't know the rules
-wouldn't flipping speak up (the place may have had a lot of ambient noise, but it shouldn't take 4 attempts to get somone 6 feet away to hear you)
-needed me to basically tell him what he should be doing
-appeared to know his army as much as a newborn knows quantum physics
-etc

So, in general, it was a rubbish game, due to the loss of time due to a cock-up by the administration (it was a timed tournament) and the opponent's lack of rules, army and basic tactical knowledge. I was fully unchallenged, he spend ages on each turn (really, 15 minutes to take a turn with 600pts and only moving half of the army is a bit overkill) and I didn't have fun.

I have also fought one too many of _Those Guys_. Constant bitching about little things, moving models as I fetch someone to settle a rules debate, etc. 

However, as I have said, I have played some very cool people. It's a shame we spend so much time not playing that we only usually do a turn every 40 minutes, though we have our fun.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Myself! I tend to rule lawyer, use lists designed at the statistical level, and typically focus to much on the math then the game itself.

The only things that are + for my opponents are that I stick to the rules even when they blatantly disadvantage me (If I reach a ruling on a rule I will stick to it even when my opponents interpretation would better suit my needs), and I am a great opponent to test tournament lists against.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

People who complain about playing to win. Sorry, sunshine, but that's the aim. The objective is to win. Sure, the purpose is to have fun, but the objective is to win. Otherwise, why bother playing 40k at all? Why not just push models around a table and roll dice for 2 hours?

Midnight


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Three words, New Necron Players. There's some rather douchey new Necron players at my GW store who look down on most other armies out there. When I first faced one of them and they saw my Tau army he laughed and called me an 'anime commie'. He wasn't laughing when my Broadsides shot down his Command Barge halfway through the game.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

I saw a game once @ a local shop. a guy was teaching his younger brother the game. he had Skaven and he got his brother set up with his own army, dwarves. about the middle of the 2nd turn he tried to show what to do when you get rushed. the skaven took alot of his dwarves out and the little brother actually got angry and threw the older brothers screaming bell on the ground, it busted into a few peices. there was a collective *GASP* by the 10 or so other people watching. and then an awkard silence as he packed the stuff trying not to get angry and left.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Theres no doubt in my mind - Siblings are the worst people to play against in any universe. I play regularly against my brother at home, and all it seems to do is bring out the worst in (both of!) us. It's not so much a game more so constant bickering over rules and distances (I say a charge is out, he says it's in and vice versa). 

I taught my brother how to play which was great fun... Not so good now he regularly beats me. We recently won West-Cumbria wargamers tournament (Junior and Senior categories seperatly), so I can't have taught him that bad.

I'm no better than my younger half though - when we play against each other everything is to the dot and there is next to no leeway with either of us.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

one more thing that irrates me is when people roll dice into a pile of random dice or behind bildings and roll 6's everytime.
all 10 tau attacks hit AND wounded my daemon prince did they!?!?

for this purpose i always keep a area of the table clear of dice for people to roll in, but this one guy always rolls them into his own dice blob- hes got the best 'luck' of course!
and people never agree to simply reroll the dice if i ask them to roll it away from other dice.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Something that does irritate me is when a rule is screwed up by my opponent and he rerolls his dice because of his oversight, this obviously only happens when the roll was unsatisfactory. Also had a opponent tell me to reroll my dice because he thought I got a rule wrong, like a good sport I go with the decision till after the game when I point out the fact that they were blatantly wrong (This came up when I penned a flyer 3 times with a lucky volley of shots).


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Players who made fun of me when I was learning how to play. Boy, did I enjoy putting them in their place. 

Other people who annoy me:

People who tailor lists.
People who complain about how OP Dark Eldar are in Assault in an edition that clearly favors shooting.
People who complain about Dark Eldar in general. I usually shut them up by beating my own army with theirs.
People who complain about Dark Eldar AP 2 melee weapons TEQs usually have SS & TH.
People who complain about poison shooting weapons who are not playing Tyranids, especially Tau/IG/Eldar.
People who place books over models during deployment so I can't see where they are until game start.
People who rage quit.
People who refuse or are reluctant to shake hands after a game.
People who think that some Eldar units are OP or cheesily priced.
People who call me stupid for not knowing a rule and then cry when I subsequently beat them even though I handicapped myself in someway.
People who bitch about my good luck when both of our rolls are decidedly average.
People who give unsolicited tactical advice during a game, especially to your tournament opponent.
People who make ad hominem attacks during or out of a game, especially when I do not return the favor.

Believe it or not, all of these things can and do exist in the same person.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Lt, I believe it. That "person" used to play at my old flgs.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

People who don't know their army's rules.

I have a friend who overloaded a DA veterans squad with more options than it was allowed to have (He gave every model in a 10 man squad a Plasma Gun, Thunderhammers and Combi-Meltas).

Same deal with a Biker Squad, only giving everyone Melta and Plasma guns.

Same friend also thought that the Deathwing rules allowed him to Deep Strike and assault in the same turn.

Granted he is relatively new to Space Marines in general (he usually plays guard), but he makes these mistakes so often that I find myself doubting his army lists.

Also, to a minor extent, people who don't know the main rules annoy me, but considering how many rules there are in the book (and since that I don't know everything either) , I'm more flexible there.


Edit: to go on LTKage a bit, I would find list tailoring annoying, but considering my 40K group has 3 players (one being myself) who actively play at least once a week, with other who seldomly play, AND considering that none of us have more than 1 army (or a smaller sub-army), list tailoring is a bit hard to avoid, myself included.

EditEdit: One other things is that I annoy myself sometimes, after reflecting on a game. There are times where I get upset about how a game is going, like having a relatively expensive unit of mine get wasted. I look back on those parts and just shake my head at it. After all, it is only a game, not something to get worked up over.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Whenever I am playing someone and if I do something, they go "oh man if I brought along this unit, it would be so easy to take that out". Or, "Man you just hide in cover all of the time, try an assault army and you wouldn't be so good". 

Well you don't have that unit, so stop complaining. And it isn't my fault you chose orks. Take some necron or tau allies if you're so butthurt about it. Don't try and walk mobs of orks towards my army without any fire support. 

Also, a rare form of rule nazi: the selective rule nazi. I can be a bit particular when it comes to rules, like LukeValentine, but I am very openminded to friendly at home games. I give the benefit of the doubt always, and I will usually recite a rule from the rulebook, but because my opponent didn't know it, I let him avoid the repercussions. Like if he forgot to do reserve rolls before moving anything. But I do have a friend who is more of a nazi than I am, but he may "forget" a rule when it affects him negatively, and if I can't find that rule in the rulebook, then he tries to roll off for it to decide what to do for the rest of the game. So annoying. I know you know the rule, knock it off.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

my pet hate is guys who haven't updated their rules knowledge. SOOOOO many times I have had guys insist on a particular rule and then refuse to check when I tell tham that it has changed in 6th Ed.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

When people are sore losers. 

At a tourney I had a guy throw his dice and yell several times from bad rolls. I almost called over a judge and asked to pass on the round. Nice guy but bad attitude. 

I just hate it when someone cops and attitude when they are not doing well. Of course this is something I need to get better about as well but... throwing dice???


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

People who think they're for some strange reason superior human beings because they can afford too build impractical power gamer armies, or because they win games they're somehow intellectually superior.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

I have a friend whos tape measure is all kinds of fucked up, is very picky about rules that have effect on him and cant take my word for it and is happy to waste 20 minutes finding it in the rules only to find out im right in the first place, and when I say come round at 7 with a list ready to go so we can crack on, turns up at half 8 without even a list done yay!!!!!!


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to play with this guy who had a massive inferiority complex, and everything that happened over the course of a game would throw him into a mood swing of some kind. Once I blew up a Leman Russ on turn 2, and after a good deal of cussing, he picked up my nearest rhino and threw it against the table. The rhino survived (sturdy little bastard). I was pissed, but his brothers gave him a good talking to. Then, if this guy had a good round of shooting, all of a sudden he would start gloating! He would get so excited that he visibly trembled. He also had this nervous tick that was kind of weird. 

Anyway, sore losers and gloating winners are the worst for me. Put your ego aside and just enjoy the game.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

The Sturk said:


> Edit: to go on LTKage a bit, I would find list tailoring annoying, but considering my 40K group has 3 players (one being myself) who actively play at least once a week, with other who seldomly play, AND considering that none of us have more than 1 army (or a smaller sub-army), list tailoring is a bit hard to avoid, myself included.


I think there is a difference between a more stable gaming store and this. Three to four regulars with one army a piece? Yeah, I can understand that. By my count, there are about fifteen regulars at my local game store. When someone comes into the store looking for a "pickup game" with a tailored list, you bet I'll get pissed.




Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> People who think they're for some strange reason superior human beings because they can afford too build impractical power gamer armies, or because they win games they're somehow intellectually superior.


Ah, the "Necron Flyer Spam Guy". Yeah, he's a d***.

Edit: So Kittyclaw, what is the the practical/economical power game army? I'm sure the internet would love to know.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

There are a lot of terrible gamers out there by the looks of this thread. I've heard of many people facing the sore losers and pore winners, the rules lawyers and the cheaters. But in all honesty, I have a good bunch of regular opponents and not many bad experiences. My biggest complaint comes from those who still don't know how to play 6th Ed. They don't have a rule book and constantly do the same things wrong. When told of it, they have the same excuse every time. " I don't have a rule book.". Well, the new edition will have been out 6 months in a few days. Probably about time to knuckle down and buy a book. Or at least write down the rules you have trouble remembering.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

The worst guy i played was he bought 3 CSM battleforces and a lord etc (awhile ago) Primed and painted them in 1 day,
Then as he charged his lord into one of my units of meganobs after that the said lord popped his clogs and he proceeded to brush all his warhammer off the table and stand on it! I was in shock! he spent the cash and then just destroyed them all! just like that gone down the shitter... glad none of mine was caught in the apocalyptic tantrum! :/


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

There are poor players everywhere. No matter what game it is. But, there are good ones too and its important to remember that. Just make note of the good ones and ignore the bad ones.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

LTKage said:


> Players who made fun of me when I was learning how to play. Boy, did I enjoy putting them in their place.
> 
> Other people who annoy me:
> 
> ...


You summed it all up rather perfectly. In my experience you could even change the army name around and/or switch assualt for shooting etc and still be spot on. 



Pandora said:


> There are a lot of terrible gamers out there by the looks of this thread. I've heard of many people facing the sore losers and pore winners, the rules lawyers and the cheaters. But in all honesty, I have a good bunch of regular opponents and not many bad experiences. My biggest complaint comes from those who still don't know how to play 6th Ed. They don't have a rule book and constantly do the same things wrong. When told of it, they have the same excuse every time. " I don't have a rule book.". Well, the new edition will have been out 6 months in a few days. Probably about time to knuckle down and buy a book. Or at least write down the rules you have trouble remembering.


Lucky you. If that's the worst you deal with I am rather jealous. 

I've seen a really annoying rules lawyer rage quit like a toddler. He even said our store was stupid and that he'd never play there again. Sound an awful lot like "I'm taking my ball and going home.". It was all I could do to not laugh at the man-child. Such a poor sport over Reserves rolls.

EDIT: That's a fair point, Jace.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ruler creepers, people that are overly unfair about tlos when you're firing at their units, sore losers, people who buy the most disgusting net list they can find and somehow think wins translates to their generalship, people that buy the newest codex and pretend that they're masters and have been playing that army since 1st edition and that dude who smells bad. 

Worst game I've played was during a tournament, guy drop popped a dread close by, took a back armor shot on It with a melta, which he believed it was clearly side, called the to over and said it was back, and he proceeded to concede (on turn 3) pack up his stuff (left the event with 2 rounds to go), and wouldn't shake my hand. He was one of those gamers that made his own chapter codex with custom army paint scheme and fluff...named his sergeants.....the kind of guy you almost feel bad for when you blast his models off the table. Never will forget that game.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Pandora said:


> ... the sore losers and pore winners, the rules lawyers and the cheaters...


Someone needs to make a song about this^

Its not so much people who dont know thier shite that irritate me, its more those who dont make any effort to learn. And I second the list I just quoted from Pandora.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

i have to admit i am prone to getting in a bad mood when im getting the sh*t kicked out of me, but i try not to let it show.
and the people that claim 'moral highground' regardless, if they have bad dice its the moral highground for putting up with it.
and the people that dont know or make an effort to know the rules- a guy i faced checked the every single stat in his army a couple of times a turn- they were sms to so i knew there stats anyway!

but feel free to post those great gamers- the people that really make it worth while.
i have one guy who always laughs at everything, he plays a zagstruk deatstar list and always laughs when i blow the rest of his army out, leaving him unable to deepstrike, and he always relents when im sure a rule goes diffrently.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

You know what, let's post some great gamers.

3 great ones are my friend Joe, his wife Teresa, and my LGS owner Cliff. They're awesome. These 3 are fun to play with and against. They've helped me to understand the rules as well as how to build a fun list for enjoyable games.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

The worst opponents I face are the ones who are unhumble in victory and just gloat for the next half an hour about every one of their units. That really really grates me. 

I think when you win you should show humility - shake hands, thank them for playing you in the first place. And then talk about the good points in their army too and offer any advice if they are looking for it. I wouldn't ever think of just gloating for half an hour saying things like; "Oh my God my terminator squad just ate through your army. Did you see that? It was amazing. And the way my vendetta wrecked your demolisher second turn was awesome. I think next time I will take more terminators because they were so brilliant..."etc etc. Yeah, don't think there will be "a next time" buddy...lol 

I think for me it's like sex: If I feel the other person isn't enjoying it, I can't get into it either. 

I dunno, maybe I am just too nice.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

worst oponent i played was when they forced us to let them cheat because we had 3 minutes to do are eldar tricks turn 5 before the game was over.and they got there freinds to be rules adjudicater otherwise we would have one the tourney. 
other than that someone who outflanked draigo plus pallies and then called us cheesy because we blocked the board edge. 
then his partner playing sisters refused to tell us what his acts of faith did saying youll find out.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

None of these are my experiences and they all happened yesterday. They aren't bad nor are they awesomely good however they do help restore faith in humanity. 

First was a guy who wanted to get his friend into the game. So he let him borrow about 800 points of SW and they had a SW vs SW match. Pretty much nothing went right but honestly they both had fun and joked around about it. 

Second one was a tau player. I'm sure most people know that in order to win tau has very few options. Instead of doing this he had a fun army. Played against a BA and lost was a good sport about it and played to enjoy that game. Talking to him he told me that he wins few games but he wants to play for fun. He also did make his opponent pay dearly for that victory.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

The worst I've ever seen is someone that I didn't even play against! He was a Grey Knight player and was watching my friend and I play. The kid (I refer to everyone younger than me as a kid, even though I'm 21, and he was probably 19) would walk away meander the store, come back over and look at our models, which usually wouldn't be a problem. Except that he would pick them up in the middle of our game to look at them and then place them back down in the wrong spot. This was when I was first starting to play GK so I would forget what phase I rolled my psychic power in and he walked over in one of our assault phases, asked if I activated Hammerhand and I said "No, I forgot to so I'm not worrying about it this turn" to which he looked at me aghast and said "Wow, you really are a dumbass" and then proceeded to tell me everything I was doing wrong, and what units to take.

In terms of good opponents, I played 1250 pts against this guys Night Lords and we were just generally good players to one another. He offered me advice during our game (which I always appreciate) and would remind each other of rules (He reminded me about Psychic Powers and I'd remind him about Hatred, etc. when it skipped his mind) and then, following our game, he actually had me redeploy the way I had initially and offered advice about things I could improve on and it was just an all-around enjoyable game, even though I lost. Top notch opponent whom I look forward to playing against again!


----------



## PallasApollo (Dec 3, 2012)

The worst opponent to play against on my end is when they've clearly beaten me and I'm in Last Stand mode, and they withdraw just to drag out their victory. If I'm beaten, then beat me, don't rub it in. 

On the flipside, the best to play are the ones that don't go easy on you, so you learn tactics (yours and theirs) for later. I consistently face Tyranids and IG with my SMs, and especially with the latter it keeps me on my toes facing a mechanized infantry army.

Oh, and I once played a 2v2 game, SM and Tau vs Tyranids and IG (yeah, same armies) and it was like playing alone. My team mate (admittedly a noob) wouldn't take advice and kept his entire Tau army behind buildings and out of los of the enemy, rendering him useless. Eventually my brother outflanked with his 'nids and wiped the floor with his Fire Warriors (he kept Kroot in reserve for too long). Hurrah for not listening to advice.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Three words, New Necron Players. There's some rather douchey new Necron players at my GW store who look down on most other armies out there. When I first faced one of them and they saw my Tau army he laughed and called me an 'anime commie'. He wasn't laughing when my Broadsides shot down his Command Barge halfway through the game.


HELLS YEAH!!!! TAU ALL THE WAY!!!!!!

ok. well, dark eldar. 

im not talking the people. i LOVE a good challenge, but a dark eldar army is the only army i have yet to conquer. all others, sm, imp, orks, eldar, tyranids, etc etc etc. my tau have 80% come out victorious. however, 100% of games ive played dark eldar, have been a massive failure. what am i doing wrong. if anything, my list follows the kauyon methods of wat, as the monk'a tactic fails me greatly. but, i cant say i HATE any player. everytone ive played against are pretty descent people. yeah, you get the odd few that you wanna peg a metal ork nob at, but most seem descent enough to play fair, and challenging matches.


----------

